# A Little Easter Humor!!!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Saw this over an another forum and got a chuckle from it even though I know it's "just not right.... not right at all!!! Thought someone else might like it too!!!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

You should have photoshopped a PS-2 or X-Factor being held in a hand just barely in the shot.....

I've seen this one too and really laughed; it's good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> You should have photoshopped a PS-2 or X-Factor being held in a hand just barely in the shot.....


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually I originally did something like that, but my wife told me that I shouldn't post that one. I've learned to listen to her wisdom through the years.


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL, i like this!


----------



## aztim (Apr 18, 2011)

that is great


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

No wonder I didn't get my usual annual allotment of colored eggs on Sunday! I was all ticked off at the Bunny for not showing up, but now that I know what happened to him I feel sorta bad...


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Perry esto se llama caza total, buena punteria.


----------

